# QT4 File Manager



## SpeedVin (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello I search for QT4 file manager without deps like KDE4 libaries or just I don't have to run KDE4 to use this file manager.
Is there any?
Thanks for help.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2009)

That is the problem with QT/KDE, there are no standalone apps without KDE as dependency, but try *Krusader* maybe ...


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 5, 2009)

Krusader depends on KDE (at least last i tried)


----------



## BuSerD (Dec 14, 2009)

Dolpin and Krusader(if its been ported fully) are the only QT4 filemanagers I know. But you do have other choices


```
% ls /usr/ports/x11-fm/
FSViewer		gnome-commander		rox-session
Makefile		gnome-commander2	tdfsb
asfiles			gprename		thunar
catseye-fm		jaffm			tkdesk
cfm			krusader		twander
dfm			krusader2		velocity
dolphin			mtoolsfm		worker
emelfm2			mucommander		workplace
entropyfm		nautilus		x-files
etoile-fontmanager	p5-PerlFM		xcruise
ezfm			pbi-thumbnailer		xdiskusage
filerunner		pcmanfm			xfe
fsv			py-nautilus		xfm
gentoo			rox-filer		xnc
gir-repository-nautilus	rox-mime-editor		xplore
```

I would not advise installing anything that can not be found in ports but there may be something out there that does meet the criteria you have set.


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 14, 2009)

BuSerD said:
			
		

> Dolpin and Krusader(if its been ported fully) are the only QT4 filemanagers I know. But you do have other choices
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sadly only Dolphin and Krusader2 work with QT4 support.
I founded some QT4 File manager but none of them are in ports:
http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Qt4_applications#File_manager


----------



## Shura (Dec 14, 2009)

I've written by myself because have not found any normal one.


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 14, 2009)

Shura said:
			
		

> I've written by myself because have not found any normal one.


I think I will do the same.
But in what language do you write your file manager?
I think I will do this in Python + PyQt4.


----------



## Shura (Dec 14, 2009)

C++ and Qt4, nothing more.

BTW, try this manager: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QtCommander?content=71040


----------



## SR_Ind (Apr 18, 2010)

Try BeeSoft Commander. The only dependency is Qt4. It is very fast and light.


----------

